# Bench Grinder



## SteveF (29 Nov 2013)

Hope this not been covered and I just cant find it

i bought new axminster grinder today
the cheap one  

the tool rests look inadequate......................don't really lock up tight and a bit small

anyone built some new ones...maybe attached to bench instead of the grinder....maybe with a built in protractor ?  

Steve


----------



## marcros (29 Nov 2013)

The Tormek ones look good, designed for just such a situation. http://www.axminster.co.uk/tormek-svd-110-toolrest

It may depend a bit on what you are likely to grind- straight chisels are different to carving tools and turning tools and nuts and bolts etc.


----------



## SteveF (29 Nov 2013)

looks interesting

i will need to look at fitment

i was thinking some angle iron and some adjuster thingy

but not adverse to aftermarket if fit possible


----------



## marcros (29 Nov 2013)

It should be possible to fit. I saw this the other night when I was looking at just the same situation as you. 

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/WoodworkTe ... rvana.html


----------



## Spindle (30 Nov 2013)

Hi

I think Keith Rowley shows a home built grinding rest in his book - there are also lots of similar versions on the web












Regards Mick


----------



## SteveF (1 Dec 2013)

not got to that part of the book
guess i should fast forward


----------



## nicguthrie (2 Dec 2013)

I was going to mention Keith Rowley's rest/jig too when I saw the opening question, beaten to it 

He gave full instructions, cutting list and the works in his book, Page 40.

I've ended up going for Tormek brand bought ones, as I've got a worksharp, and other than attaching the whole machine to a board mounted at 90 degrees, I couldn't figure out how else to use a jig like his. I wasn't sure how the motor bearings and stuff would react to that, and I know all the jigs etc that I've bought will work on other grinders and sharpeners if I decide to change in the future, so no harm done.


----------



## MMUK (2 Dec 2013)

I've welded the rests in the extreme furthest away position on my Clarke bench grinder. I've drilled and tapped two holes in the original rests and fitted a countersink slotted aluminium plate to each rest. I found the original rests too small.

I've also got drawings to machine up some angled rest blocks and a drawing for an adjustable angle rest block, I've just not gotten around to having them made.


----------



## SteveF (2 Dec 2013)

i had a read of rowley jig

i think i would prefer a metal one

i would be interested in the drawings u have

i have some bits of steel laying around atm


----------



## MMUK (2 Dec 2013)

SteveF":3ebfqtv0 said:


> i had a read of rowley jig
> 
> i think i would prefer a metal one
> 
> ...




I'll drag them off the workshop PC tomorrow and PM them over to you


----------



## SteveF (2 Dec 2013)

i would appreciate that


----------

